# Travel to/from the Long Trail



## runs247 (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm planning on an end-to-end trip on the Vermont Long Trail this July. Can anyone offer any suggestions on the best way to get to and from the Long Trail? I'm coming up from Atlanta. I haven't been able to locate many airports in Vermont and I'm trying to figure out the easiest way to go about the logistics. I'm planning on starting in the north and working my way south on the trail. Any suggestions/advice is greatly appreciated!!! I've never been to Vermont and I'm feeling like I'm stumbling around in the dark right now. Are there any airports located near the start/end of the trail? Shuttles? Bus? I'm not familiar with this part of the country and I'm stumped at this point.

Thanks in advance for your help,
Brian


----------



## pedxing (Jan 16, 2004)

I haven't worked out my shuttle options either.  Here are some links that have transportation information that you might find useful (the first two have other useful pages on the long trail).  

http://www.hikevermont.com/planning/transport.htm?

http://www.greenmountainclub.org/LTb.htm

http://www.geocities.com/CapitolHill/6488/hiker-VT.htm
(note: the information at "international border" with a link to the bus line and one possible shuttle service).


----------



## runs247 (Jan 16, 2004)

Pedxing,
Thanks for the info.. I'll check out the links right now.

Keep me posted on your plans for July.. still like to start the trail together.

Brian


----------

